# Hwy 90 bridges ??



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

I've tried a few times this winter to find some fish around all the hwy 90 bridges going into Pace. No boat so I'm stuck fishing under the bridges and haven't had any luck. Any advice on what to look for, baits, lures? 

Also is that all marsh around that stretch of 90 or can I walk whatever "bank" or shore there might be off the highway to get closer to some of those fishier-looking places ?

Hoping to try my luck again.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

We use to fish all the bridges on Hwy 90 using sting ray grubs. I use to catch alot of flounder along the grass line using a white body w/red tail grub. I use to see alot of people wading the left side of the last bridge as your going into Pace. I haven't fished there in a while but when I did, the best times for me were early in the morning or just before sun set.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The bottom is real mucky so it can be difficult to wade. Great fishing there though. I have been thinking about joining the kayak fishing trend and I think this would be a perfect place to begin. Just be sure to bring skin so soft if you plan on fishing the evening as the no seeums can tear you up quickly. They have put me in the water a couple times.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yes ....try the white grub with the red tail, that has always worked good for me there too


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for good advice on this! Now that the week of gale-force winds are gone hope to get out there. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## redslayer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

do you use jigheads with those grub lures? if so how heavy of jighead should i use? u think 1/2 ounce is to heavy? i know some people who just hook the grub lure weedless and have a small split shot 3in from the hook and they catch alot of flounder. and should i worry about gators wading right there on the spot yall talkin about?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

redslayer101 said:


> do you use jigheads with those grub lures? if so how heavy of jighead should i use? u think 1/2 ounce is to heavy? i know some people who just hook the grub lure weedless and have a small split shot 3in from the hook and they catch alot of flounder. and should i worry about gators wading right there on the spot yall talkin about?


 
I usually use a 1/4oz jig head when bouncing grubs across the bottom but that's just preference. I do use 1/2oz when fishing deeper water but only to get to the bottom faster. I wouldn't think a 1/2oz jig head is to heavy. As for gators, I haven't seen any gators but that's like saying I haven' seen any sharks, sting rays, or jellyfish (and yes I said jellyfish, have one get down your pants)when I'm wading the Gulf, ICW, or bay. I just try and not think about it.


----------



## redslayer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the advice. Im not sure what side of hwy 90 bridge ur talkin about?? so if im going towards pace coming from pcola is it the last bridge on the right side towards all that grass line? and do you think new penny shrimp gulp would work too? is there specks and reds over on that grass line?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

redslayer101 said:


> thanks for the advice. Im not sure what side of hwy 90 bridge ur talkin about?? so if im going towards pace coming from pcola is it the last bridge on the right side towards all that grass line? and do you think new penny shrimp gulp would work too? is there specks and reds over on that grass line?


Correct! I generally fish on the side that opens out to the bay. I don't see why a gulp wouldn't work. As for the specks and reds, you should do pretty good. I've caught reds, specs, and flounder when bass fishing using plastic worms so a gulp would probably do the trick!


----------



## redslayer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the advice!! any more good spots in the Pace/milton area thats good for specks reds etc. ? just tired of fishin the same spots i usually do


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

redslayer101 said:


> thanks for the advice!! any more good spots in the Pace/milton area thats good for specks reds etc. ? just tired of fishin the same spots i usually do


Give Archie Glover Park a try.


----------

